

Ask HN: Javascript debugger for IE? - geuis

I've been looking around for a while but I can't seem to find an up to date debugger for IE6/7/8. All recommendations referenced the MS Script Editor, but that is no longer available for download. Any other JS engineers know of a solution for debugging in IE?
======
ObieJazz
I'm curious why you'd need such a thing. Are you dealing with a bug that shows
up in IE but not in Firefox?

~~~
geuis
Yeah, I am. I'm currently having to deal with a horribly written java
component library called Richfaces here at the office and I'm getting "missing
object" errors in IE on one of their controls. Trying to identify where its
originating from so I can bash it. I hate java, hate this framework because of
the horrible front-end code it produces, and just glad I don't use this crap
in my own projects.

------
pasbesoin
There is a "lite" version of Firebug that works in IE.

<http://getfirebug.com/lite.html>

Would that suffice? I haven't used it. At a quick look, it doesn't appear to
enable the debugging features may be after, but I'll mention it just in case.

(I'm no expert in this.)

